# Do You Weigh Yourself in the Mornings or At Night?



## SeaBreeze

I've been weighing myself in the morning.  What time of day do you weigh yourself?


----------



## AZ Jim

Every century without fail in the morning!


----------



## AprilT

Oh, I'm going to try what she in the pics doing, I'm feeling lite already just thinking about it.  

I normally do my weigh ins at my doctors office, so mornings or afternoons, but, starting next week will likely have my weigh ins done where I go for PT, I have a home scale, but, I'm leaving it in it's hiding place.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I hear ya April!  I don't like my weight at the doctors, because my clothes weigh at least 10 pounds, and they only tell me to take off my shoes. layful:


----------



## Falcon

I always kept my bathroom scales in the bathroom but I think it was accidentally pushed down the hole
along with the Sears catalog. So, I haven't weighed myself since then.  I'm really not overly concerned.


----------



## tnthomas

There's a beam scale at the gym, but since it had started reporting higher weight readings, I no longer regard it as reliable.


----------



## Ameriscot

First thing in the morning. Nekked.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## QuickSilver

BOTH....   In the morning And before bed.. what can I say..


----------



## Cookie

I never weigh myself --- what can I say?  I can tell if I'm putting on weight or losing it by the feel of my clothes and shape of my body. I no longer have a scale and when I did I never used it anyway, so it seemed pointless.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cookie said:


> I never weigh myself --- what can I say?  I can tell if I'm putting on weight or losing it by the feel of my clothes and shape of my body. I no longer have a scale and when I did I never used it anyway, so it seemed pointless.



..Round is a shape right???


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> First thing in the morning. Nekked.



You should see how the nurse looks at me in the docs office, I start peeling items off before I get on the scale.   If it weren't in a public area, I might would get nekked.    But sometimes the earrings come off, the watch, for sure the shoes, one time I forgot the shoes, I made her deduct at least 1/2 lb.  LOL.


----------



## QuickSilver

Cookie said:


> I never weigh myself --- what can I say?  I can tell if I'm putting on weight or losing it by the feel of my clothes and shape of my body. I no longer have a scale and when I did I never used it anyway, so it seemed pointless.



I'm a visual person.... I need to SEE it rather than feel it.


----------



## Ameriscot

My clothes are the best indicator of whether I'm gaining or losing. I like the numbers too though.  But what was my ideal weight 4 or 5 years ago is now higher simply because I've got more muscle now.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot, that's an excellent point, sometimes you won't lose a lb, you might even gain, but, it may be muscle and the body may be better off and also appear smaller, doubly good.  I too am one that judges my body mostly by how my clothing fit, I'm not fond of the scale, well for many reasons, but, this too.  LOL


----------



## Cookie

Oh, I can see it allright, LOL.  I don't eat much, desserts only rarely, ....  I find when there's a man around the focus seems to be more on food, cooking, eating out, etc.  When I'm on my own, I tend to nibble and graze and I don't usually have snacky food in the cupboard, altho I do have some heavenly hash ice cream in the freezer, come to think of it. LOL.


----------



## Ameriscot

I have to keep tempting food out of the house.  Fortunately hubby is not a junk or sugar eater.  However, he does brew excellent beer in our garage and as a beer lover that is tempting.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I have to keep tempting food out of the house.  Fortunately hubby is not a junk or sugar eater.  However, he does brew excellent beer in our garage and as a beer lover that is tempting.



I keep some junk snacks... like baked potato chips and fat free ice cream..   I do treat myself but only in recommended serving size..


----------



## AprilT

I don't keep any junk, I eat it if I have it, so, since I'm supposed to be on a weight loss regimen at this time, not one bit of junk food is in my place.  If I had it in my place, I would grace on it all day long, so out of sight out of mouth. For the moment, will allow myself a small treat once and while though.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm with you, April.  No junk food allowed in the house.  Candy, ice cream, .. I won't stop until it's all gone.   I've been known to eat a whole half gallon of ice cream in one day (actually it's only 7/8 of one half nowadays. )


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> I'm with you, April.  No junk food allowed in the house.  Candy, ice cream, .. I won't stop until it's all gone.   I've been known to eat a whole half gallon of ice cream in one day (actually it's only 7/8 of one half nowadays. )



Same here.  Once I start there's no stopping me.


----------



## AprilT

Nancy, Ameriscott, nice to know, I'm not alone, such great people to have as partners in crime, remind me not to dine out with you two whenever I'm trying to lose.  We'd eat great, pass on the dessert tray, but as soon as we see the bakery or ice cream store, we'd be done in.  :excited::laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Nancy, Ameriscott, nice to know, I'm not alone, such great people to have as partners in crime, remind me not to dine out with you two whenever I'm trying to lose.  We'd eat great, pass on the dessert tray, but as soon as we see the bakery or ice cream store, we'd be done in.  :excited::laugh:




We should do a trip to the patisseries and boulangeries in France.  Pastries that make you think you'd died and gone to heaven!

I gained 14 pounds during our 9 week trip to Thailand.  layful:


----------



## AprilT

I'm just glad, I finally made that one trip into my local bakery prior to the start of our little pact we have going to the coming months or however long it takes.    I hadn't been in there in well over a year and my how they've grown, but the store next door to expand, they were a tiny spot, but, word of mouth has brought them quite the business, yet I've managed to stay away for a good while now.  I won't visit again for a while.


----------



## drifter

In the morning after I have emptied my bladder. But I think I need a new scale. The one I don't know about anymore. It must think every day has been a holiday.


----------



## jujube

I have given up trying to get back to my original weight.  After all, 8 pounds 3 1/2 ounces is just not realistic.


----------



## Cookie

ha ha ha ah ajajajakakkalallalalal;ahhhhhaaaaa ha ha:rofl1:


----------



## applecruncher

Couple times a month in the morning.


----------



## Tim

In the morning completely empty stomach. Gives me the lowest weight possible.


----------



## Pappy

In the morning, nekkid as a Jaybird. :sentimental:
I do leave my ring on as it won't come off my chubby finger.


----------



## drifter

Mornings, peeling off, would remove my glasses but couldn't see the scale.


----------



## Misty

I weigh in the morning. I have a talking scale I've had for many years. It tells me my weight, whether I have lost or gained weight, and then tells me to have a good day....so thoughtful.


----------



## AZ Jim

Every 6 years at night, rain or shine.


----------



## Pappy

Misty. My talking scales won't stop laughing. :love_heart:


----------



## Misty

Pappy said:


> Misty. My talking scales won't stop laughing. :love_heart:



Scales with a sense of humor or it's time to get new scales, Pappy.


----------



## swaterworth

Love the new scale position!
I've lost quite a few kgs in the last couple of years with changes to eating and exercise. Now, I only weigh every few days, but always in the morning at the same time (before the shower).  
I did a pretty scary thing - bought really tight jeans, so that'll be the true test of what's happening.  But I have to wait for a high self-esteem day to think about wearing them.  I was 71 before I dared.  OMG. How pathetic is that?


----------



## Glinda

Misty said:


> I weigh in the morning. I have a talking scale I've had for many years. It tells me my weight, whether I have lost or gained weight, and then tells me to have a good day....so thoughtful.



This would not be a good scale for me.  If she didn't say what I want to hear, I'm sure I'd say some very naughty words back to her.  Then she might get angry and seek revenge . . . one thing would lead to another . . . pretty soon my scale is malfunctioning and has a mysterious gash in the side . . . now, where's that warranty?


----------



## ~Lenore

*Every morning get up, after potty break, naked before I get dressed.*


----------



## Cookie

Never weigh myself.  I refuse to worry about my weight, even tho I could stand to lose a couple of pounds. It happens naturally every summer anyway.


----------



## jujube

My scale and I have an arrangement.  It doesn't tell me things I'd rather not know and I don't stand on it and crush the living daylights out of it.  Win-win.


----------



## Cookie

:goodone::rofl:


----------



## Shalimar

Weigh myself in the morning, then decide if it's time to duck tape my size five skinny jeans to the fridge again as a reminder! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube, you are incredibly funny!


----------



## jujube

Thenk yew, thenk yew verry much....


----------



## jujube

Once Barbara Bush was asked to compare herself to Nancy Reagan.   She said something to the effect that "She loves her husband; I love my husband.  She has her causes; I have my causes.  She's a size three; so's my left leg."     

I'm not sure my left leg BONE is a size three.


----------



## Debby

Sounds like Barbara Bush could have done stand-up too!  Second career when the First Lady gig was up?


----------

